# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Moneda en lata de refresco cerrada

## Platiquini

Hola, ¿alguien conoce o ha visto hacer este juego de Criss Angel? Estoy interesado en comprar el dvd explicativo de este efecto ("Mentes Maestras", vol. 1) y me gustaría comentarlo un poco antes. Gracias.

----------


## Platiquini

Bueno, ya compré el dvd y no me arrepiento ni una gota. Lo he mirado una vez por encima, me queda estudiarlo en profundidad para ensayar bien el juego, que se convertirá en uno de mis habituales.
El juego tiene muchos detallitos psicológicos de presentación y requiere de un poquito de habilidad (no mucha) y cuidar un poco los ángulos. Bien presentado es matador. Este juego es fruto de una mente brillante, la de Wayne Houchin.

----------


## RNST

Buenas.... podrías explicar el efecto más detalladamente??...  qué se da a examinar, que ve el publico... en fin... el efecto

saludos!!

----------


## Ella

rnst, pareces un latin king!!! 8-)

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> rnst, pareces un latin king!!! 8-)


Jajajajajja!!! Dios, me acabo de leer todo el follón que teneis en el area secreta por la fotos, y le sueltas esto al chico .... Este si que se va a negar a poner su foto.

Perdon, pero leer 100 mensajes del tiron, sobre un mismo tema me han dejado seco...

----------


## Neither

Tienes razón 3_de_diamantes, la verdad que esto un foro de magia y se exige la foto, el que quiere opinar respecto a las fotos que les mande privados... mas que nada porque puede ofender al personal!!!  :roll: 
No estamos a mirar fotos y sacarles parecidos, creo yo!!!

Saludos

----------


## RNST

A mi no me molestó el comentario.... (pero vigila las espaldas ella, que te mando a la banda pa allá...)   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Volviendo al tema... alguien me explica el efecto que ve el público??

Saliendo del tema (para variar)... qué ha pasado con el tema ese de las fotos??

Saludos...

----------


## Platiquini

Lo que ve el público: el mago tiene en su mano derecha una moneda firmada por un espectador (del tamaño de un "quarter" o un euro, más o menos) y en su mano izquierda el bote de Coca-Cola o Mahou más o menos paralelo al suelo y con el culo del mismo hacia la derecha del mago. Se da un golpe con la mano de la moneda en el culo del bote e inmediatamente retira la mano para enseñarla vacía. También se enseña vacia la izquierda, cojiendo el bote con la derecha, como es lógico. Luego se enseña el bote por todos sus ángulos, por el culo, por la boca, girándolo... para demostrar que no tiene ningún agujero y que la moneda ya no está. Luego se agita el bote, escuchándose un tintineo de la moneda... parece ser que está dentro. Muy limpiamente, repito, muy limpiamente se abre el bote y se vierte el líquido en el suelo o en un vaso grande... al final se escucha la moneda otra vez, agitando el bote cuando ya no tiene líquido y por último se ve la moneda firmada atascada en la abertura del bote, que con un último empujón sale y cae en la mano del espectador, que no puede creer lo que ha visto.
Lo que ha pasado con las fotos: que ahora para entrar al area secreta, ver vídeos y alguna cosa más que no me acuerdo ahora, hace falta poner la foto del rostro. A mí no me ha importado en absoluto, porque ya la tenía puesta.   :Smile1:  Por cierto, es verdad que pareces un latin king.... pero no me mandes a tu banda, por favor...   :Lol:  Es broma.

----------


## SABOKE

pos eso,que el truco bien presentador es espectacular.solo un  pero.en españa los botes de coca cola no son iguales que los de otros paises y entonces si quieres hacerlo con una moneda grande no te queda mas remedio que acuarius,nesteas o algun que otro bote de cerveza.por cierto ha salido ya en la tiendamagia el volumen 2(self levitation)?

----------


## Platiquini

Saboke, el vol. 2 de "Mentes Maestras" de Criss Angel ya se lo he pedido a Mariano, que esté al loro para cuando lo publiquen, que se haga con él.  :D

----------


## pujoman

tngo 1 duda sobre este efecto,me gustari saber si cuando pido una cocacola a 1 bar lo pudo realizar de inmediato o es necesario 1 pre preparacion??

saludos y gracias

----------


## RNST

Un matiz: ¿Botella de cristal o lata de aluminio :Confused: 

Saludos...

Pd: Pq la de cocacola no sirve??

----------


## Platiquini

En respuesta a Pujoman: se hace con cualquier bote de Coca-Cola o cerveza o Fanta o de lo que sea, sin preparación de ningún tipo.
En respuesta a RNST: en ningún momento hemos dicho que este juego se haga con una botella, es con un bote.

----------


## Dv_Cam

hola, yo tambien compre este efecto y es sorprendente, estoy deseando tener el volumen 2, simplemente genial. :D

----------


## magomago

Pues ya me lo he comprado y .... pues me uno a las criticas positivas del efecto. Muy , pero que muy bueno . No es un efecto automatico ni mucho menos y requiere cierta practica pero el efecto lo merece porque parece un autentico milagro.
Se puede hacer en cualquier lugar teniendo una lata de coca cola y una moneda . Uno de los mejores juegos impromptu que he visto.

----------


## pujoman

1 pregunta si es que quereis contestarla. Con la Moneda que tipo de tecnicas hay que saber? escamoteos varios, algun falso deposito... es para ir aciendome la idea pq al final lo comprare y me gustaria saber el nivel de dificultad.

gracias

----------


## Platiquini

Pujoman, el nivel de dificultad no es demasiado grande. Tan sólo hay que saber esconder bien la moneda y cuidar los ángulos y dar sensación de soltura.

----------


## DaniUru

El efecto es muy bueno, le da al espectador la impresión de sorprendente magia que tanto se busca, y lo deja completamente estupefacto.

----------


## sirmac1

Solo comentar una cosa,el truco lo presenta criss angel ok,pero el autor es wayne houchine,q es un monstruo ese chaval

----------


## AmadeuS

Es un muy lindo efecto y realmente facil de hacer, lo recomiendo

----------


## Unregistered

pujoman,  :shock: observa :shock:  y aprende :roll:   :Wink:  
yo también quería comprarlo, pero leyendo algunos posts de por aquí con una moneda en la mano y una lata en la otra, casualidades de la vida, he adivinado yo solito como se hace.  Tendré que aprovechar el momento de lucidez y darle caña a otros tantos!

Saludos

----------


## reydecorazones

Hola a tod@s,

Como decía SABOKE, en españa las latas y las monedas no son iguales que en EEUU, y eso limita en cierto modo la ejecución de este efecto.

¿Podrías decidme que latas y monedas usais para su ejecución?.

Muchas gracias por adelantado!!!

----------


## cuenk

Probablemente haya más temas abiertos con respuesta a tu pregunta, pero te ayudo en lo que pueda, se usan monedas de 1 euro, y las latas pues deben ser cualquier lata con el requisito que imagino ya sabes que debe tener. Las de Aquarius o Nestee y las de Cerveza (la espuma es una ventaja).

----------


## reydecorazones

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.

Esta mañana he estado en el supermercado mirandolo y tengo una colección en mi casa de todo tipo de latas :-).

Pero es curioso, distintas latas del mismo tipo están hechas de manera distinta de forma que unas son mas fáciles de manejar en el step 1 que otras.

----------


## starsoazul

> ¿Podrías decidme que latas y monedas usais para su ejecución?.
> !


Hola, yo personalmente creo que este juego es mucho mas vistoso y menos sospechoso con una moneda de al menos 1€, y firmada claro esta...
Ahora tal vez lo que digo es una tonteria, pero me he fijado que las latas de Coca C... que venden en el Shlecker ( no se si esta cadena de drogueria esta en toda España? , al menos en Catalunya me parece que si)  pues tienen la boca mas grande, como las latas Americanas.
Si alguien suele comprar en esta tienda fijaros y lo comentais.
Ademas casi siempre me fijo en las latas por simple curiosidad (ya que yo no hago este efecto), y siempre tienen el mismo diseño, es decir, no son una partida especial que traen a veces.
Me late que traen la mayoria de sus productos, y tambien la cola de otro pais Europeo.
un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## Mindcraft

Yo tambien tengo el dvd, y esta espectacular el efecto que produce en los profanos, encima es facil, improptu, que mas se puede pedir :D  :D

----------


## fernando santos

Acaba de aparecer en tienda de magia un efecto que se llama ATLANTIS. Es distinto de lo que venís hablando. Parece bueno ¿alguien lo ha visto y probado? Se hace con un botellín de agua transparente.

----------


## vicacho

> Hola a tod@s,
> 
> Como decía SABOKE, en españa las latas y las monedas no son iguales que en EEUU, y eso limita en cierto modo la ejecución de este efecto.
> 
> ¿Podrías decidme que latas y monedas usais para su ejecución?.
> 
> Muchas gracias por adelantado!!!


Buenas, yo normalmente pido que los espectadores saquen monedas, y entre varios, incluso con un sólo espectador, hay alguien que tiene una moneda que puede valer en este orden (1 €, 20 c., 10c. incluso con 50 c. "aunque este último depende de varios factores y el final debe de ser otro").

En cuanto a la lata, hay muchisimas que valen. La idea es mirar mucho en los supermercados viendo cuales valen y no. Cervezas con alcohol y sin, valen casi todas; de refrescos sin gas muchisimas que valen; y con gas hay muy poquitas que valgan.

Antes de  realizar el espectaculo ver que latas hay en el lugar donde vas ha realizarlo justo antes de empezar (aunque depende del tipo de sitio "lógicamente") y con verlas sepas si te valen o no. Yo lo hago así, pido una lata durante el espectáculo. 

.... bueno de como elegir la moneda y la lata se podría decir mucho, pero intenta que ambas cosas no sean tuyas, salvo que la cosa este negra....

Saludos y Feliz 2008 a Todos.

----------


## el gran dani

> Acaba de aparecer en tienda de magia un efecto que se llama ATLANTIS. Es distinto de lo que venís hablando. Parece bueno ¿alguien lo ha visto y probado? Se hace con un botellín de agua transparente.


no esta mal ,yo lo tengo puedes meter lo que quieras dentro de la botella,mientras quepa 
un saludo

----------


## manu64

> En respuesta a Pujoman: se hace con cualquier bote de Coca-Cola o cerveza o Fanta o de lo que sea, sin preparación de ningún tipo.
> En respuesta a RNST: en ningún momento hemos dicho que este juego se haga con una botella, es con un bote.


Yo hago desde hace batsante tiempo este truco de moneda que entra milagrosamente en un bote de bebida y puedo decir que no sirve cualquiera. No puedo decir el porque porque descubriria el truco, pero os aseguro que cuando sepais la rutina para que "desaparezca" la moneda al chocarla contra el culo del bote, entendereis que teneis que ir probando.

De hecho, cais siempre lo he hecho en un bote de aquarius, y se ve que han cambiado el envase (a la vista es el mismo) y no puedo hacerlo ahora.

----------


## KENDAL MAGIC

:D hola no me rresisti a darles un consejo para los que sepan el truco tiene que tener cuidado al abrir la lata ustedes me entienden o eso espero!!! :D

----------


## Moñiño

Aca les dejo el video de un amigo mio realizando el efecto:

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=M35EgT...eature=related


saludos

----------


## serxu

He visto el video, es de algun programa de canal 9?
Por cierto gracias a una de sus actuaciones de este mago, harry el mago urbano, me picó el gusanillo de la magia, menudo crack esta hecho.
El efecto es alucinante, me podeis decir alguna marca que sea un poco distinta de la de la cocacola? ya sabeis porque lo pregunto

----------

